# Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege



## Der_rheinangler (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Ich war die letzten 2 Tage auf einem recht großen, tiefen Baggersse mit der Fliege (vom Boot aus ) unterwegs. Die Forellen sind frisch besetzt
Ich habe viel auzsprobiert (kleine streamer, nymphe an der schwimmschnur mit indicator treiben lassen, nymphe an der Sinkschnur gestrippt, die verschiedene Variationen einfach mit dem Boot geschleppt...)
Gefangen habe 2 Stück, beide auf Hares Ear nymphen beim ziemlich schnellensn schleppen mit dem Boot. beim strippen hatte ich einmal eine Biss auf einen kleineren Streamer und sonst ist der Indicator bei einer treibenden nymphe noch 2 mal kurz abgetaucht, was aber natürlich auch mal ein Rotauge sein könnte. Die Fische waren viel an der Oberfläche aktiv. Habe auch mal kurz Trockenfliege probiert. Mir wurde gesagt langsames einstrippen mit kleinen Nymphen wäre jetzt angesagt. Dagegen steht halt dass ich beide Fänge beim schnellen schleppen hatte (beide male als ich eigentlich nur den Spot gewechselt habe und die schnur halt hinten raus hängen gelassen habe)
Habe meist 2 Ruten dabei so dass ich eine mit Nymphe und indicator treiben lassen kann und mit der Anderen aktiv fischen kann.
2 Fische sind sicher nciht schlecht, vielleicht waren die Fische nicht so in Beislaune. Die Sbirolino und Wurmangler haben gesagt die Fische würden sehr vorsichtig beissen. Mit denen ich gesprochen habe haben auch nur zwischen 0 und 3 Forellen gefangen.
Trotzdem müsste doch mehr gehen.

hat Jemand vielleicht Tipps für mich? Was wären da eure Strategieen. Welche Muister sind denn angesagt? Was heist eigentlich langsames Strippen? Also wieviel Sekunden Pause zwischen den einzelenn Zügen? Bin noch eher Anfänger und führe die Köder aus intuition raus eigentlcih eher schnell.


----------



## dreampike (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggertseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Hallo Buhmann, es gibt kaum etwas Mysteriöseres als frisch besetzte Zuchtforellen. Da kommt man siegesgewiss mit seinem Sage-Tackle an den Baggersee, bietet die feinsten Fliegen an und man kann dann zusehen, wie die Forellenteigkollegen eine Forelle nach der anderen rausziehen. Also, alles andere als normal. Wenn die ersten und gierigsten Forellen draussen sind, dann gelten ganz spezielle Regeln. Ich habe oft beobachtet, dass die Forellen dann auf bewegte Köder gar nicht mehr gingen oder Reissaus nahmen. Da funktionierte nur noch Trockenfliege, das Vorfach mit Orvid Mud einreiben, damit es untergeht.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Ok danke. Warum ist es gut wenn das Vorfach bei der Trockenfliege unter geht?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Habe auch hin und wieder mal an so nem Baggersee auf besetzte Rainbows gefischt. Eigentlich immer mit Streamer, ging bei mir gut, hatte das Gefühl die Besatzforellen interessieren sich nur für Bewegung, aber gut, wenn es andere Erfahrungen gibt, möchte ich das nicht ausschließen. 

Es heißt auch immer dass ein Ploppen, auf dem Wasser, wie von ner schweren Nymphe beispielsweise oder einem beschwerten Streamer Besatzforellen reizt; schließlich kennen sie oft das Geräusch vom "ploppenden" Fertigfutter, falls sie es "geworfen" bekommen haben.... 

Also ich habe in den ersten Wochen nach dem Besatz auf solche Fische nie etwas anderes verwendet als den Streamer...

Grüße!
Simon

PS: ein eingesunkenes Vorfach reflektiert kein Licht und ist für den Fisch weniger deutlich als Fremdkörper zu erkennen, wie ein auf der stillen Wasseroberfläche aufliegendes.... Beim Streamern aber haste das Problem eh nicht... Ich würde beim Streamern vor allem mit Tungstenknete oder gar mit einer Sinkschnur arbeiten, je nachdem auf welcher Tiefe du die Fische vermutest.. Eventuell auch mit längerem Vorfach, falls doch Schwimmschnur, dann hat der Streamer die Möglichkeit etwas tiefer zu sinken als mit kürzerem Vorfach... Am stillen See is ein längeres Vorfach (solange du es noch gut werfen kannst) oft nicht schlecht - anders dahingegen bei der Sinkschnur, da darf das Vorfach durchaus sehr kurz sein.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

ok danke dann werde ich es einfach mal weiter probieren. Dass beide auf die Hasenohrnymphe gingen wird schon mal wahrscheinlich kein Zufall sein, bei der Bandbreite die ich bis jetzt probiert habe. Zumal es sicher nicht der meist gefischte Köder war. Insgesamt schein nicht viel gefanen worden zu sein. Scheint also nicht nur an mir zu liegen. Aber trotzdem bin ich für weitere Erfahrungen dankbar


----------



## dreampike (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Genau wie Simon schreibt, bei mir war und ist es so, dass ein auf dem Wasser liegendes Vorfach insbesondere bei ruhigem Wasserspiegel die Fische abschreckt. Das kann man gut beobachten, man sieht einen Trupp Forellen kommen, sie sind fleißig am Steigen oder auch Buckeln, dann sieht eine Forelle die Fliege, schwimmt heran und dreht kurz vor der Fliege ab. Manchmal gibt es auch einen Schwall unter der Fliege, auch da hat eine Forelle kurz vor dem Zupacken Lunte gerochen. Nimmt man Orvis Mud oder ähnliches und das max. 0,14 starke Vorfach geht ein wenig unter, dann wird eine gesehene und angepeilte Fliege in der Regel genommen. Dabei ist die Wahl der Fliege nicht so entscheidend, meine Lieblingsfliege ist eine dun-graue Palmerfliege mit etwas Glitter auf unter den Hecheln in den Größen 12-16. Das ist dann eine richtig interessante Fischerei, insbesondere vom Ufer aus. Wenn eine Forelle angebuckelt kommt, die Fliege in die "Buckelbahn" werfen, das Vorfach strecken und dann Spannung pur - nimmt sie oder nimmt sie nicht? 
Auch auf langsam geführte Nassfliegen habe ich schon gute Erfolge erzielt, z.B. auf eine schwarze oder braune "Bibio". 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Der_rheinangler (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> anders dahingegen bei der Sinkschnur, da darf das Vorfach durchaus sehr kurz sein.



AH ok warum denn das? Verwende da auch meist 2-3 MeterFische meist mit Sinkschnur


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Hallo, 

bei Streamern/Nymphen an der Sinkschnur werden meist nur 1-1,50m Vorfach empfohlen. 

Die Kontrolle des Spiels des Köders ist direkter, auch der Biss wird dadurch besser erkannt (weil das kürzere Vorfach meist straffer geführt werden kann). Außerdem hat der Köder so nicht die Möglichkeit etwa wesentlich höher als die Sinkschnur aufzuschwimmen, sollte er unbeschwert sein. Es gibt keinen "Bauch" in der Schnur (der ebenfalls Bisserkennung und -verwertung verschlechtern könnte) und du hast es leichter die gewünschte Tiefe zu bestimmen.

Die Fische reagieren auf die Sinkschnur unter Wasser normalerweise auch nicht so scheu wie auf eine auf dem Wasser aufliegende Schwimmschnur. Mach dir da also keine Sorgen. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Der_rheinangler (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Ok Danke.

Ich wollte mal noch Rückmeldung über meine Erfahrungen geben: Ich war jetzt 4x angeln. Jeweils zwischen 4-8 Stunden. Gehakt hatte ich 6 Fisch. Gefangen 4 (jedes mal einen). Bisse hatte ich unendlich viele. Auffällig war vom 1. Tag an dass die Fische ziemlich vorsichtig gebissen haben und oft nur ein kleiner Zupfer zu spüren bzw in der Schnur zu sehen war. VOn den 6 gehakten Fischen haben 4 auf eine helle Hares Ear Nymphe gebissen. 4 von den 6 gehakt Fischen habe ich beim extrem langsamen schleppen mit Sinkschnur gehakt. Hier hatte ich auch den überwiegenden Teil der Bisse. Ob es nun daran lag dass ich bei schleppen einfach tiefer komme (was ich vermute) oder meine art den Köder einzustrippen den Fischen nicht gepasst hat weis ich  nicht. Wobei ich hier natürlich sehr variiert habe und wo anders auch gut fange. 5 von 6 gehakten Fischen gingen auf Sinkschnüre. Wobei eigentlich beides fast gleichviel gefischt wurde.
Mit der Trockenfliege habe ich fast nie gefischt, weil einfach wenig FIsche gestiegen sind. Mit Streamern auch nicht. 

Zu den Zeiten wo ich angeln war haben die Spirolino oder Schwimmer Angler auch nicht deutlich besser gefangen. VIelleicht mal 2 Fische, viele aber auch keinen.


----------



## lelius (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Am Baggersee usw. FF tue ich vorwiegend auch Nymphe und Sinkschnur. Wobei bei uns keine Forellen vorhanden sind. Rotaugen und Döbel, sind die meisten die beißen.  Hecht aber da muss man schweres  Gerät auffahren. Aber grosse Rotaugen,  Döbel fange ich zur 99% immer Abends und würde sagen das das Fischen auf diese Fische auch sehr schöne Sache ist da sie  nicht unbedingt feste Stehplätze haben wo sie sich gegen Strömung schützen und somit überall zu finden sind. 
Forellen am See war ich wenige Male gezielt Fischen und auch gegen Abend wo mehr Insekten sichtbar waren stiegen sie öfters aber selbst da ohne Nymphe tat sich nicht viel. 
Muss aber sagen das es sich um reinen Forellensee handelte wo man auch mit Pose etc eh am Grund fischt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_rheinangler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Danke  für deine Erfahrungen. über das Fischen aus Weißfisch mit Sinkschnur würde ich gerne mehr erfahren. Habe da nicht viel im netz finden können. Wie erkennst du die Bisse mit der Sinkschnur und wie führst du die Nymphen? Über Grund oder im Mittelwasser?


----------



## lelius (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

Also die Bisse spüren wie beschreibt man es das ist nicht mit der forelle zu vergleichen. Ich würde sagen es sind zupfer die man aber merkt.  
Das führen des sinkschnur, bei uns am See denke ich das ich auf ca 2,5 gehe also nicht zum Grund weil es sehr bewachsen ist da würde jeder Wurf zum Hänger führen. Werfen etwas warten dann ganz normal einholen, ich kenne da keine extra Technik, soll nicht heißen das es die nicht gibt

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Strategie für Baggerseeforellen mit der Fliege*

cool Danke #6


----------

